# Pumpenentscheidung - bin unsicher



## negatiefmann (6. Mai 2019)

Hallo Forumaner,
Ich habe hier zwei Pumpen in die nähere Auswahl genommen und benötige mal einen kurzen Rat, da ich mir nicht so ganz sicher bin wo der einzelne Vorteil liegen soll.
Die Pumpe soll einen Oase Screenmatic 2  "füttern" und eigentlich im Teich (nahe des Grundes, ca. 1m tief) aufgestellt werden. Zusätzlich wird es noch einen Höhenunterschied von 50cm zu überwinden geben und eine Schlauchlänge von ca. 8m. (1").
Folgende Pumpen hatte ich mir rausgesucht (wollte nicht wieder Unsummen für eine Oase ausgeben, und auf jeden Fall wenig Stromverbrauch haben):
AquaForte O-Plus Vario (O-Plus Vario 20.000)
oder
*AquaForte DM-Vario (DM-Vario 20.000)

beides hier zu finden: https://www.aqua-forte.com/de/teichpumpen/

Wer kann helfen?
*


----------



## PeBo (6. Mai 2019)

Hallo -mann,

 meines Wissens nach sind die Pumpen und auch die Steuerung absolut identisch.

 Die O plus hat lediglich noch dieses Flundergehäuse zusätzlich.

 Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.

Gruß Peter

PS:
 Wenn die Pumpe bei dir direkt im Teich liegt würde ich dir die O- plus empfehlen.


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2019)

Stimmt dein Profil-Eintrag noch ?
Bei 4.000 Liter Teichvolumen eine 20.000er Pumpe ?

LG Helmut


----------



## DbSam (6. Mai 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> meines Wissens nach sind die Pumpen und auch die Steuerung absolut identisch.



... hhhmmm, ganz so würde ich das aber nicht unterschreiben wollen.
Die Spezifikationen und Ausführungen sind teilweise doch sehr unterschiedlich.
Für die Innereien kann ich keine Aussage treffen.

Letztendlich ist es immer eine Wahl und sei es auch wegen Garantie- und anderen Leistungen.


Gruß Carsten

PS:


Digicat schrieb:


> Bei 4.000 Liter Teichvolumen eine 20.000er Pumpe ?


...  und dann noch einen 1''-Schlauch?
Das wäre wie ein Fußballstadion mit nur einem Ausgang ...


----------



## teichern (6. Mai 2019)

Die Kennlinien der Pumpen sind identisch und wahrscheinlich auch weitgehend baugleich, allerdings hat die DM einen Fuß und ein anderes Gehäuse, welches nicht in den O-Plus Filterkorb passt und es gibt keine O-Plus Vario 30.0000. Die DM 30.000 passt auch nicht in den O-Plus Filterkorb.

Wenn Du die DM in den Teich legen willst, fehlt also noch ein passender Filterkorb. Kann man natürlich selber bauen, aber das sind wieder zusätzliche Kosten. Die scharfen Kanten an der DM sind natürlich auch wieder ein Verletzungsrisiko für die Fische. Wenn es nur um die 20000 geht, wäre die O-Plus also die erste Wahl. Abgesehen davon sind die schwarzen O-Plus Filterkörbe auch relativ unauffällig im Teich.

Alternativ kommt in den nächsten Wochen noch eine regelbare Fiap Aqua Active Proeco (10.000/20.000/30.000), auf den Markt, allerdings liegt der Preis um 400€. Ansonsten bleiben leider nur die hochpreisigen wie Genesis Evo Blue Stream Control, Blue Eco, etc.!


----------



## negatiefmann (6. Mai 2019)

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten.
Ihr habt Recht. Das Profil stimmt nicht mehr.
Nächste Woche ist der 12000L Teich fertig. Daher die große Pumpe und der Screenmatic2 (60.000er).
Ich dachte bei der DM ist auch ein Filterkorb dabei...Sieht zumindest bei Amazon so aus.


----------



## Aquaga (6. Mai 2019)

Ich habe genau diese DM Vario 20.000 aktuell noch im Teich liegen, bis ich in den nächsten Wochen auf Schwerkraft umstelle. 
Einen Filterkorb braucht man nicht extra kaufen. Ein grober Korb zum aufschrauben ist im Lieferumfang schon dabei!

Ich persönlich finde den groben Korb viel besser als diese "Flundergehäuse", die bei mir immer sehr schnell verstopft waren.

Ich mache nachher mal schnell ein Bild von meiner Pumpe wenn du magst.


----------



## negatiefmann (6. Mai 2019)

Das Wäre cool.
Viele schreiben der Korb wäre zu instabil und würde sich verformen...


----------



## teichern (6. Mai 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Einen Filterkorb braucht man nicht extra kaufen. Ein grober Korb zum aufschrauben ist im Lieferumfang schon dabei!



Der bei der DM enthaltene Filterkorb (Foto mitte) ist aber nicht für die Nutzung im Teich/ Schmutzwasser ausgelegt. Da reichen ja schon einige Fadenalgen oder Pflanzenreste und die Pumpe ist verstopft! Wenn diese Art von "Vorfilter" dafür ausgelegt wäre, würde kein Hersteller mehr die bekannten "Flunder" Gehäuse anbieten.

  

Dauerhaft würde ich die Pumpe so nicht im Teich betreiben wollen.


----------



## negatiefmann (6. Mai 2019)

Mhhh. das macht mich jetzt wieder unsicher. Mist. Also doch die Do Pumpe (Flunder)?


----------



## Aquaga (6. Mai 2019)

teichern schrieb:


> Der bei der DM enthaltene Filterkorb (Foto mitte) ist aber nicht für die Nutzung im Teich/ Schmutzwasser ausgelegt. Da reichen ja schon einige Fadenalgen oder Pflanzenreste und die Pumpe ist verstopft! Wenn diese Art von "Vorfilter" dafür ausgelegt wäre, würde kein Hersteller mehr die bekannten "Flunder" Gehäuse anbieten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 207306
> 
> Dauerhaft würde ich die Pumpe so nicht im Teich betreiben wollen.




Jaein….. ich zitiere mal aus der Bedienungsanleitung:

"...die Pumpe darf nicht direkt in Schlamm oder auf sandigem Boden gestellt werden.
Setzen Sie in solchen Fällen die Pumpe auf einen Stein oder eine andere Erhöhung."

Das ist doch eine Teichpumpe, Schmutz im Wasser kann die schon abhaben.
Bei mir hängt sie übrigens etwas über dem Boden frei im Wasser, ohne Fuß also.

Bei dem Flunderding musste ich in Hochzeiten des Algenwachstums und Fischausscheidungen 2x die Woche das Ding rausziehen,
den Flunderkorb aufschrauben und die Algen rausholen weil kaum noch was gepupt wurde.

Mit dem Korb der DM war das bisher nie ein Problem, die saugt die Fadenalgen (und anderes Zeug) einfach an
und dann landet's im Trommler.

Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr. Über die Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nix sagen, habe sie erst ein halbes Jahr im Einsatz.
Eine DM Vario 10.000 läuft aber in meinem kleinen 2.500 Liter Teich schon seit 2 Jahren so ohne Probleme.


----------



## Aquaga (6. Mai 2019)

negatiefmann schrieb:


> Das Wäre cool.
> Viele schreiben der Korb wäre zu instabil und würde sich verformen...



Also etwas flexibel ist der schon, aber bei mir hat sich bisher noch nix verformt. 
Ich persönlich empfinde das nicht als Manko...… eigentlich eher positiv: Bricht nicht so schnell!


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Mai 2019)

Die beiden Pumpen, sind identisch..
Die DM  ist halt "nackig" mit Standfuß - die Plus hat eine "Hülle" außenrum.

Ansonsten sind das die gleichen Pumpen, nur mit Gehäuse.
Ich hatte die DM Jahrelang bei mir im Einsatz auf 215 cm tiefe liegen.

Dort hat sie Rund um die Uhr, bei voller Leistung gearbeitet.
Sogar kleine Steinchen, die von den Koi in die Tiefe geworfen wurden, hat sie schön brav, in den Vliesfilter transportiert.

Fadenalgen-Probleme hatte ich allerdings nie..
Dennoch sammeln sich unten an der Pumpe der Schmutz mit Algen und Co.
Ab und zu, war da auch ein ganz schöner Batzen dran. Dann wurde die Pumpe rausgezogen, der Filterkorb abgeschraubt und kurz gereinigt.
Das war eine Sache von 5 Minuten. 

Bezüglich der Pumpe zur 20 000er oder gleich zur 30 000er greifen.
Gibt es immer mal wieder mit maximal 40-45 € Unterschied.

Sparst dann etwas mehr Strom und kannst Notfalls mal voll aufdrehen und den Teich auf links drehen 
Eventuell auch bei der nächsten Vergrößerung noch weiter verwendbar..


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2019)

Warum hast den nicht beim vergrößern des Teiches gleich auf Schwerkraft umgestellt ?
Hättest ein stromsparende Pumpe am Ende der Filterkette installieren können.
Eventuell jetzt noch möglich ?

LG Helmut


----------



## negatiefmann (6. Mai 2019)

Hallo Helmut,
ich habe keine Ahnung was das ist, sorry.
Bis jetzt is noch fast alles möglich (bagger rollt erst morgen an). Vorhanden ist auf jden Fall der Filter.


----------



## negatiefmann (6. Mai 2019)

Sorry...muß zurückrudern. Filter steht definitiv über Wasserspiegel. Deshalb kein Schwerkraftsystem möglich.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Mai 2019)

Der jetzige Filter ist sicher nicht für Schwerkraftbetrieb geeignet.
Aber trotzdem kann ich auch Dir hier raten bei einem Teichneubau zum Teichvolumen passende Anzahl/ Dimensionierung an Bodenabläufen einzubauen.

Wenn diese zuersteinmal.... in eine Sammelkiste geführt werden, kannst Du gerne dort eine getauchte Pumpe versenken, die den alten Filter bedient.
Ein Rohrskimmer geht sicher auch noch da mit rein...

Hab Dir mal unten ein altes Schema mal rangehängt...da ist die Pumpe trocken aufgestellt und an die Kiste angeflanscht. Du kannst auch gerne Deine Pumpe in der Kiste in das Wasser schmeißen...
Hast dann den Vorteil der wesentlich kürzeren Schläuche und das macht es einfacher....im Verstopfungsfall.

Dann bist Du für späteres gerüstet...falls Du irgendwann keine Pumpen mehr im Teich und Schmutzwasser haben möchtest, oder Dir die Stromrechnung zu hoch wird....oder.....

Musst Du nur die "Kiste" durch einen "Schwerkraftfilter" ersetzen, Pumpe verschleißärmer dahinter im Klarwasser, Bio, Rückläufe, fertig.
Weniger Energieaufwand, weniger Pumpenwartung....
siehe den anderen Anhang.


----------



## negatiefmann (6. Mai 2019)

Danke für die Antwort, für eine solche Aktion ist es jettzt leider zu spät.
Ich werde leider die "klassische Pumpe->Filter" Technik verwenden müssen. Alles andere geht technisch und finaziell (Budget) nicht mehr.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Mai 2019)

Du benötigst als Minivariante 1 BodenAblauf, 2 Flansche an der Folie, 2 Flansche an irgendeiner Plastikkiste und ein wenig KG Rohr und Bögen in DN 100!

Bei langen Rohrlängen zum Filterstandort gehen auch KG 125 Rohre, was später ggf. Sinn macht bei einer Schwerkraftfilteranlage, um zu hohe Pegelabsenkungen in der 1. Kammer zu vermeiden.
------

Du kannst so die jetzige gepumpte Technik beibehalten, musst aber später nicht mehr an den Teich ran.

In Deiner jetzigen gedachten Pumpen und 8m langen 1" Schlauch- Konstellation verballerst Du unsinnig Energie, weil die Pumpe zuviel hydr. Wid. überwinden muß!
Und das kostet dauerhaft- neben den Nerven weil sich ggf. die Ansaugkörbe, Gitter der Pumpen zusetzen...können.


----------



## Nori (6. Mai 2019)

Egal was jetzt für ne Pumpe arbeiten soll - 8m Schlauch in 1" ist ein No-Go !!!
Bei Pumpen in der Größenordnung ist 2" eigentlich Pflicht.

Gruß Nori


----------



## negatiefmann (6. Mai 2019)

Hoppla, dann muss ichvwohl anderen Schlauch kaufen.
Ist 2" das Minimum, oder geht auch 1,5"?


----------



## Aquaga (6. Mai 2019)

Je größer desto besser, weil weniger Widerstand.
Insbesondere bei der langen Strecke würde ich auch in jedem Fall zu 2" raten.


----------



## negatiefmann (6. Mai 2019)

also c- rohr 
danke für den guten tipp.
man lernt nie aus.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Mai 2019)

Du willst eine 20m³/h- Pumpe betreiben, die so schon nicht sehr energie- effizient ist....und dann wird der Pumpe mit irgendwas noch der Hals zugequetscht, was sie noch ineffizienter macht.....

Selbst bei einem 8m langen 2"- Schlauch wird dieser einen hydr. Widerstand von über 1m haben, was schon optimistisch ist.
Dazu kommt noch die "reale Förderhöhe" OK Teich bis Einlauf Filter.
Schau mal auf die Pumpenkennlinie, was bei 1,5m noch ankommt und dann guck mal, wieviel W diese Pumpe dann für den reellen m³ Wasser benötigt.

Bei 8m "Weg" bis zum Filter habe ich Dir bereits Tips gegeben, wie man es bei jetzigem Teichbau auch für die Zukunft einfacher machen kann, was auch finanziell überschaubar ist!
Da hast Du dann ca. 2cm Pegelabsenkung in der Pumpenkiste....
Und dann kannst Du Dir eine zum max. Filterdurchsatz passende Pumpe aussuchen, die dann nur noch 52cm Förderhöhe überwinden muß.


----------



## Nori (6. Mai 2019)

Nimm aber bitte nicht so einen Baumarkt-Teichschlauch sondern ne Heavy- Ausführung oder einen stabilen Saugschlauch.
Alternativ ne Verrohrung mit HT-Rohr DN 50 - mit einem Stück 2" Schlauch lässt sich easy ein Adapter auf HT bauen ...

Gruß  Nori


----------



## teichern (6. Mai 2019)

Ich würde Dir den PVC-Flex Schlauch empfehlen, DN55 (innen) und DN63 (außen). So hast Du wenigstens 55mm und kannst den Schlauch mit allen PVC DN63 Fittings verkleben. Wenn die Pumpe auf 10000-12000 geregelt wird, ist der Verlust sehr gering.

https://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-Flexschlauch-Klebeschlauch-Poolflex

Alternativ kannst Du den etwas günstigeren schwarzen Druckschlauch in 2" (51mm innen) nehmen und mit 2" Schlauchtüllen verbinden. 

* defekter Link entfernt *

Der Flex ist aber deutlich hochwertiger, kann auch prima vergraben werden und die Möglichkeit zum Kleben von Fittings, bzw. auch PVC Rohren, ist sehr praktisch. Verbinden kann man ihn auch mit einer DN63 Flexmuffe zwischen DN63 PVC Rohr und Flex Schlauch.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Mai 2019)

Digicat schrieb:


> Warum hast den nicht beim vergrößern des Teiches gleich auf Schwerkraft umgestellt ?
> Hättest ein stromsparende Pumpe am Ende der Filterkette installieren können.
> Eventuell jetzt noch möglich ?
> 
> LG Helmut





negatiefmann schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> ich habe keine Ahnung was das ist, sorry.
> Bis jetzt is noch fast alles möglich (bagger rollt erst morgen an). Vorhanden ist auf jden Fall der Filter.



Wenn Du keine Ahnung hast, ist doch nicht schlimm! Frag doch einfach!
Schwerkraft heißt nur, daß das Wasser vom Teich zum Filter läuft und dann erst die Pumpe etc...
Das geschieht durch die Pegelunterschiede...kommunizierende Röhren...etc..

Die Pumpe bekommt dabei nur Klarwasser ab, lebt länger....verstopft fast nicht...weniger Förderhöhe, weniger Energieverschwendung....warte mal die erste Stromrechnung ab....

Deswegen der Rat wenigstens jetzt einen Bodenablauf einzubauen und in KG 110 oder 125 in die "Pumpenkiste zu verrohren.
Dazu den Skimmer ebenfalls..
Skizze hast Du ja....
Das Wasser läuft dann durch die Pegelabsenkung in der "Pumpenkiste" per "Schwerkraft" von BA und Skimmer im Teich zur Pumpenkiste hin...Du kannst dann erst einmal den gepumpten Oase- Filter betreiben, weil den hast Du ja schon.

Und... wenn da Fische rein sollen ist 1m Tiefe im Sommer wie im Winter ungünstig. 1,5m günstiger....!!
Bei 12m² Fläche hast Du dann 18m³ Volumen. passt ganz gut mit 1 BA und 1 Skimmer in KG 125!
Der Bagger macht das schon!


----------



## negatiefmann (6. Mai 2019)

Vielleicht bin ich ja zu doof...Mein Filter (Oase screenmatic 2) hat Eingangsseitig nur einen 1,5" Anschluss. Was bringt mir da ein größerer Schlauchdurchmesser? Hier wurde doch schon gesagt das man den Flaschenhals beachten soll...
Jetzt bin ich vollends verwirrt.
Ich will doch nur die Richtige Pumpe kaufen....


----------



## DbSam (6. Mai 2019)

Hallo Posiflachfrau, 

na ja, Du musst Dir Deine Kiste mal richtig anschauen und/oder die Bedienungsanleitung lesen:
 

@ThorstenC hat Dir doch schon erklärt, warum man einen stärkeren Schlauch nutzen soll.

Oder mal zum persönlichen Vergleich, warum ein stärkerer Schlauch Energie spart:
Nimm ein Glas Wasser und einen dicken Trinkhalm. Nun sauge so schnell wie möglich das Glas leer.
Danach wiederhole den Test mit einem dünnen Trinkhalm und Du wirst merken, dass Du Dir die 'Lunge aus dem Hals saugst' um annähernd die gleiche Zeit zu erreichen.

So geht es auch Deiner Pumpe, wenn sie viel Wasser durch ein dünne und lange Leitung pressen soll.
Eine Leitung mit einem größerem Durchmesser ist energiesparender, auch die Länge und die Kurven haben einen Einfluss.

Ebenso ist es energiesparender, wenn der Screenmatic nur so hoch aufgestellt wird, dass der Wasserauslauf knapp über Teichhöhe ist. Dann muss die Pumpe nicht so hoch pumpen = weniger Verlustleistung.
(Dann musst Du auch nicht unbedingt ein Schwerkraftfilter bauen. Die angesprochene Energieiensparung kommt in diesen Fällen durch eine ausreichend groß dimensionierte Verrohrung und geringe Höhendifferenz zustande. Dies ist aber auch bei einem dementsprechend sinnvoll angelegten gepumpten System erreichbar. Richtig sparen kann man nur mit einem Luftheber.)

Und wenn Du diese Tipps und den für deine Kiste maximal möglichen Durchlauf von 11000 l/h beachtest, dann solltest Du mit einer 12000er oder einer regelbaren 16000er Pumpe gut bedient sein.

Wenn Du noch beim Bau bist, dann würde ich ein 110er Kg-Rohr legen und beidseitig einen Anschlussadapter einsetzen.
Wenn Du keinen Bitron hast, dann am Filter auf die zwei Eingänge aufteilen ...
Dann sollte die Pumpe die gewünschte Leistung auch kostengünstig schaffen.

Ansonsten schaue bitte selber nach Deiner Pumpe mit den Kriterien: gewünschte Leistungskurve und dann Verbrauch. Der Preis kommt erst danach.
Zum Schluss noch meine Erfahrung zum Filterkorb Typ 'Flunder':
Bei einem gut gepflegten Teich wird es Dir den Filterkorb im Normalfall nicht zusetzen. Wenn es doch so viel Algen gibt, dass die 'Flunder' verstopft, dann stimmen normalerweise andere Parameter nicht = Konzept überprüfen.


Gruß Carsten

Edit: 
Und wenn man ein 110er KG-Rohr legt, dann könnte man auch über einen BA und Folienflansche nachdenken. - Wie Thorsten geschrieben hatte.

Ansonsten solch einen Schlauch wie von Teichern beschrieben ...


----------



## troll20 (7. Mai 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Das wäre wie ein Fußballstadion mit nur einem Ausgang


Kommt drauf an wer spielt, dann könnte es fast egal sein.
Zum Thema Pumpe, da muss ich docz glatt noch mal schauen welche von beiden bei mir werkelt.


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo Carsten,
ich kann Dir nur zustimmen. Ansaugfilter kann man auch selber bauen, ich würde die nicht zu klein wählen. Ich sauge bei mir etwa 5 m³/h über einen 80 cm langes Kunststoffgitter (Laubschutzgitter von Marley ) und ~90mm im Durchmesser an. Das muß ich ein paar mal im Jahr reinigen, obwohl es sich am Ende einer "Absetzstrecke" befindet, also nicht direkt im Teich. Bei meinen Eltern habe ich in einem ~6 m³-Teich eine 4 m³/h-Pumpe in einem Ansauggitter mit etwa 0,3 m² Ansaugfläche montiert. Etwa dreimal im Jahr ist eine Reinigung fällig (jedoch oft verursacht durch die Pumpenkonstruktion, deren Ansaugöffnung sich sukzessive zusetzt).
Ich kann nur zu einem Pumpenschacht raten und sehr empfehlen, die maximale Leistung eines Filters nicht zu überschreiten (auch Oase wird da eher optimistisch sein). Die 20 m³/h-Pumpe ist klar überdimensioniert. Ich würde Dir wie bereits oben diskutiert empfehlen, min 2" Leitung zu verlegen, auch wenn auf den Filtereingang reduziert und nach der Pumpe erweitert werden muß. Wenn es unvermeidlich ist, den Filter oberhalb Teichniveau aufzustellen, dann ist eine Förderhöhe >2m empfehlenswert (aber nicht 5 oder 7m wie bei den O+-Modellen, hier wurde m. M. auch an Leistungsangabe oder Förderhöhe "frisiert"). Ich empfehle Dir eine nicht regelbare Pumpe, wenn Du Geld sparen willst (6..10 m³/ bei max 2,5..4 m Förderhöhe).
Druckverlust und Förderhöhe kosten bares Geld, mit einer der 20 m³/h-Pumpen und dem 1"-Schlauch kommst Du mühelos auf >100€/Jahr Mehrkosten an Strom.


----------



## negatiefmann (7. Mai 2019)

@ Carsten: 
*Anschlüsse Eingang* 
1", 1 ¼", 1 ½"

Auch wenn Ich Zwei davon habe...wenn ich mit nem dicken Schlauch ankomme und dann auf einen Dünnen "verjünge" habe ich doch auch einen "Stadioeffekt".
Ist ja auch egal.
Fest steht: Ich kann nicht umbauen, damit fällt Schwerkraft weg. Ich habe den Filter bereits, also muß ich ihn nutzen. Ich kann den Schlauchweg etwas verkürzen.
Wenn Ihr der Meinung seid, für mein "System" reicht eine 10.000er Pumpe...umso besser. spart Geld und Strom.


----------



## Nori (7. Mai 2019)

Aber du kannst den 2" Schlauch auf 2 x 1,5" aufteilen - da hast du keinerlei Staueffekt.
Wenn deine Pumpe nur einen 1,5" Ausgang hat kannst diesen leicht auf die 2" adaptieren.
Da gibts fertige Bauteile - z.B. bei pvc-welt.de (die haben auch gute Schläuche) oder ein Adapter mittels HT-Rohren ist auch möglich (1,5" auf DN 40 Rohrstück - dann ein Adapter DN 40/DN 50 - dann ein DN 50 Rohrstück auf den 2" Schlauch).

Gruß  Nori


----------



## teichern (7. Mai 2019)

negatiefmann schrieb:


> *Anschlüsse Eingang*
> 1", 1 ¼", 1 ½"



Hallo Negatiefmann,

Oase verbaut bei allen Screenmatic die Stufenschlauchtülle Nr. 19512! Schau Dir die Ersatzteillisten an, ist beim 140000er die gleiche wie beim 60000. Das Gewinde von diesen Tüllen ist 2"! Möglicherweise liegt beim 60000 nur eine max 1,5" Tülle dabei. Ich habe selbst noch den Vorgänger, Biotec 18. Ich würde dann passend zum schwarzen Druckschlauch zwei 2" Schlauchtüllen verwenden und den Schlauch davor mit einen Y Stück aufteilen (kann man mit 2" PVC Fittingen leicht kleben, die fertigen Y-Stücke von Oase, etc. reduzieren wieder). So nutzt Du beide 2" Eingänge vom Biotec. Beim 63/55 Flex-Schlauch kannst Du entweder fertige Kupplungen, oder PVC Fittinge benutzen:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/582892/

Beim 60000er reicht villeicht der schwarze Druckschlauch in 2", den hatte ich auch mal am Vorgänger! Mit einer 10.000er läuft er sehr gut (hatte ich über den Winter so laufen), allerdings kann er trotzdem schnell überlaufen, wenn die Schwämme voll sind. Die AF Vario 20000 wäre bei ca. 50% auch kein Problem, aber 100% sicher nicht.

Wenn Du einen Bitron davor machen willst, bleibt allerdings nur noch ein 2" Eingang übrig, alternativ kannst Du eine UVC auch vor das Y-Stück bauen, allerdings ist die Bitron Lösung sauberer, auch wenn nur ein Eingang bleibt.

Gruß Hans


----------



## DbSam (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo zurück,

die Pumpen haben in der Regel einen 2'' Anschluß, da passt der von mir oben gepostete Link auf den Anschlußadapter drauf.

Mir ist klar, dass Du den Filter bereits hast.
Deshalb auch meine/unsere Tipps, wie Du diesen am Besten anschließt, ohne sinnlos Energie zu verpulvern.
Zum Staueffekt hat Nori was geschrieben. Das ist dann so und das lässt sich nicht ändern. Es entfällt aber der lange dünne Schlauch als Widerstand.
Wenn später ein Bitron nachgerüstet wird, dann ab Bitron C36W - diese besitzen einen 2'' Eingang.
Deshalb auch als absolutes Minimum einen 2'' Schlauch einsetzen.
Ebenso den Filter so tief als möglich platzieren, damit die durch die Pumpe zu leistende Förderhöhe so gering als möglich ausfällt.

Pumpe:
Ich würde bei diesem Filter und einer optimalen Leitung eine 12000er, besser eine regelbare 16000er Pumpe einsetzen.

Schau Dir die dazu Leistungsdiagramme der Pumpen an.
Bei einem Meter Förderhöhe hat eine 12000er Oase Premium noch eine Leistung von 9600 l/h und die 16000er bringt dann noch ca. 12000 l/h. Dann muss man noch den Leitungsverlust abziehen.
Also:
Filter so tief als möglich platzieren und die Leitung möglichst kurz, möglichst gerade und mit ausreichendem Querschnitt.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Lasse Dich nicht von dem Begriff 'Schwerkraftfilter' irritieren.
Auch in diesen Filteranlagen wird gepumpt, nur dass die Pumpe am Ende der Filterkette sitzt. Alles ist dabei auf geringe Förderhöhen und geringen hydraulischen Widerstand optimiert.
Beide Systeme, 'gepumpt' und 'Schwerkraft', haben Vor- und Nachteile.

Die Begriffe sind halt einfach 'Käse' ...


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Mai 2019)

Es weiß ja hier keiner, wofür der Teich jetzt oder später gedacht ist!

Falls irgendwann einmal dort Fische- vielleicht sogar Koi rein sollen, ist 1m ggf. zu flach.
Der Teich sollte tiefer....
Es ist ein "Teichneubau"...

Ganz egal wofür der Teich gedacht ist.....wäre ein BA sehr sinnvoll.
Das ganze Gedöns mit langem Schlauch wäre erledigt.
für Wartung etc. ist dann die Pumpe da, wo auch der Filter steht, da braucht man die Pumpe nicht an langem Schlauch aus dem Teich popeln, sondern die liegt z.B. in der Pumpenkammer drin, wo man mit der Hand rankommt....

Hydr. Wid. ist immer die Summe aller Einzelwiderstände- zumindest bis zur Pumpe wären der dann sehr gering....

Hinter der Pumpe mit dem Oase und den beiden 2" Anschlüssen das kann man dann gut und knackig verrohren.
Aber ordentlich mit PVC Verrohrung und Fittingen aus der pvc-welt.de z.B.

Passend zum max. Filterdurchsatz könnte dann eine 10000er Pumpe genügen...die auch sparsamer ist und nicht unbedingt auf 6m oder mehr Förderhöhe ausgelegt ist, sondern eher auf 3m...Mir pers. fällt da eine Messner Eco tec 2 plus aus alten Zeiten ein, die ca. 60W benötigt.
Sicher wird die durch 50cm Förderhöhe auch etwas einbrechen..bleiben vielleicht 8m³/h .
Das wären dann 7,5 W pro m³/h.

Ist vielleicht eine andere Hausnummer als eine 20m³/h Pumpe mit 200W durch hyd. Wid. auf 10m³/h zu drosseln.
Das wären dann 20W pro m³/h.....


Falls.... irgendwann später auf eine Filteranlage mit geringer Förderhöhe und sparsamer Pumpentechnik umgebaut wird...dann wäre der BA und die Verrohrung schon vorhanden....ebenso die Skimmerverrohrung...und wer clever ist ebenso am Teich schon zwei DN 100 Flansche für die Rückläufe. ...

Teich ohne Skimmer ist unschön. Und dann kommt als nächstes Thema- wie was für einen Skimmer...da kommt dann ggf. die nächste Pumpe in den Teich....

Dann wäre es sicher möglich das Teichvolumen pro Stunde durch einen passenden Filter mit ca. 40W durchlaufen zu lassen....
Das wären dann 2 W je m³/h...

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Thundergirl (7. Mai 2019)

Hallöchen, 

melde mich auch mal wieder im Forum. 

Ich würde keine Aquaforte Pumpe mehr nehmen. Habe mit diesen Pumpen nur Probleme. Meine 20.000 hat nach 3 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben. War die DM Vario und die nicht regelbaren halten auch nicht länger. 
Es sei denn ich habe immer die Montagsmodelle erwischt. Bei mir wird es keine Aquaforte mehr.


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Mai 2019)

In diesem Preissegment muss man leider immer mit Ausfällen rechnen.
Insbesondere, wenn die Pumpe vor dem Filter ist und Schmutzwasser fördert.

Aber auch wesentlich hochpreisigere Pumpen haben Verschleiß... können das dreifache kosten und sind nach 5 Jahren durch...was auch immer von den Betriebsumständen und Wartung abhängt!

Einer der Gründe für meine vorgeschlagene "Saugverrohrung" ist ja die Möglichkeit später die Pumpe hinter einem Filter im Klarwasser laufen zu lassen...vielleicht nach den ersten Stromrechnungen, Filter- und Pumpenreinigugen und Verschleiß/ Ausfall....ist aber an jedem Teich anders...

Außerdem kann man so auf ggf. eine teurere Pumpe höherer Qualität zurückgreifen, die auch noch länger Garantie bietet.
Ich glaube... früher hatte Messner mal 5 Jahre Garantie auf ihre Pumpen gegeben.
Dort kann man auch den Impeller/ Pumpenkopf tauschen bei einigen Modellen, um z.B. von einer druckstarke Pumpe gegen eine effizientere mit wengiger Förderöhe zu wechseln.
Ich habe mich aber nach meinem Umbau weg von Motorpumpen hin zu LH nicht mehr so mit dem Thema befasst...
Messner und Aquaforte DM (eine ganz kleine) liefen bei mir Beide hinter einem USIII Spaltsieb störungsfrei.

Die Anbindung der von mir angedachten 2 Saugleitungen BA/ Skimmer an ein Spaltsieb USIII wäre auch denkbar.
Dann hätte die Pumpe dahinter halbwegs sauberes Wasser.
Der Oase Filter hätte längere Reinigungsintervalle.
Aber auch wieder 50cm mehr Förderhöhe für die Pumpe....

Auf der HP von Messner steht 5 Jahre Garantie.
Und zwar Garantie auf alles an der Pumpe!
Manche Hersteller mogeln sich da gerne aus der Verantwortung bei den Laufrädern etc...
Oase war das glaub u.a. bei der Titanium

Zudem ist bei dieser deutschen Firma Messner auch immer jemand tel. zu erreichen.
Vernünftig regelbare Pümpchen haben die auch.
https://www.messner-pumpen.de


----------



## Thundergirl (7. Mai 2019)

Die Pumpe stand hinter einem Ultra Sieve 3, da ist dann auch nicht mehr viel Dreck und wurde min. einmal im Jahr gereinigt.


----------



## Nori (7. Mai 2019)

Ne Pumpe ist nun mal ein Verschleissteil.
Ich habe meiner 7500-er Laguna nach etwa 6 Jahren einen neuen Impeller spendiert.
Dann ist sie nochmal 2-3 Jahre damit gelaufen bevor der elektrische Teil ausgefallen ist.
Die baugleiche Ersatzpumpe ist allerdings nur gute 4 Jahre gelaufen - dann gabs elektrisch bedingte Förderprobleme.
Also 2 Pumpen samt einem Impeller in 13 Jahren bei eimem Gesamtpreis von etwa 250 € - das ist meiner Meinung nach mehr als OK!
Hab jetzt wieder ne 7500-er Laguna seit letzter Woche im Teich und  für unter 80 € ne neue 7600- er geschnappt (übrigens der Unterschied Max-Flo Filterpumpe zu Free-Flo Wasserspielpumpe ist nur der Ansaugkorb - Impeller und Antrieb sind baugleich).

Gruß Nori


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Mai 2019)

Dann hast Du alles Dir mögliche getan.
Der Ausfall ist dann konstruktiv bedingt. Das wurde auch in Koi- Foren schon berichtet.
Bei einigen läuft die problemlos und bei anderen 1 Jahr...wird getauscht und dann ist die Garantie um.


----------



## Thundergirl (7. Mai 2019)

Eine ging auch kurz vor Garantie-Ende kaputt und wurde problemlos ersetzt 

Insgesamt waren es 4 oder 5 Aquaforte Pumpen in 6 oder 7 Jahren. Das weiß ich nicht mehr so genau. Ich hoffe dass die letzte jetzt noch lange durchhängt, aber für den 2. Filterkreislauf suche ich mir jetzt etwas anderes.


----------

